

Got notified we're on ProductHunt, what am I supposed to do with that? - yoavush
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/veed-me

======
zabramow
Tweet this at @ProductHunt @Rrhoover and they should give you ability as the
"Maker" to come in and comment.

Same thing happened to us, but I was on a plane to Israel with my entire
family.

